# Top Rennrad Raleigh Brazil



## Huelsi (22. Juli 2010)

*http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150470208869&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
* *
DATEN:*

 *Gabel:* *Raleigh* *Schaltwerk:* *Shimano Exage 300EX* *Umwerfer:* *Shimano Exage 300EX* *Schalthebel:* *Shimano Exage 300EX* *Kurbelsatz/Pedale:* *Shimano Exage 300EX* *Kettenräder:* *Shimano Biopace* *Kette:* *Shimano UG* *Ritzelpaket:* *Shimano* *Laufräder:* *Shimano-Naben* *Lenker/Vorbau:* *No Name* *Sattel/Sattelstütze:* *Comus/SR* *Bremshebel:* *Shimano Exage 300EX* *Bremsen:* *Shimano Exage 300EX* 
 



Das Rad muss innerhalb von spätestens 7 Tagen nach  Auktionsende in 46147 Oberhausen abgeholt werden



Weitere Daten: 24 Zoll Rahmenhöhe : 54 cm


----------

